# Contest with Prizes for Best Name



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, I need your help.



You PFF'ers are the first to know about the birth of a new company that will eventually take over the world. Ok just kidding about that part, but seriously my Dad and I are forming a new company, and to start with we are making aluminum boating and fishing products like beach sand spikes, beach anchors, etc, but don't want to limit ourselves to just that. 



Looking for a creative name that makes you think about outdoors, but not specifically fishing. Could be hunting, fishing, boating, etc, depending on what we come up with. We have several other products in the design stage that I can't mention yet. 



The winner will get a free heavy duty aluminum surf fishing sand spike/holder and a free beach anchor. You can see pics in the tips section just look for my posts.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Puddle Jumper Outdoors


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Aluminum-R-Us


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/17/2009)*Aluminum-R-Us




Lol well I have some steel products in mind too


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nau-Tech Innovative.......


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

KISS (Keep it simple Stupid) "No offense", how about "Outdoor Designs"


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Sporting Metal

Metal Sports

Gulf Coast Metal Sports

Pensacola Metal Sports

Pensacola Sporting Metal


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Woods-n-Water Outdoor Accessories


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe something like Sea and Land Aluminum Products... SLAP for short...  like SLAP it in the sand and no worries about losing your rod...really nice work...I saw your pictures..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

"Geared for You"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Compliments of OBAMA Stimulus R Us :letsdrink

Fab Worksor Fab - Techs

Woods and Water Creators

Finishers 

What-cha' Need Creators

Outdoor Technology Systems

Outdoor Fabricating Finishing (OFF)(Get OFF fer all your needs):letsdrink

Technology Operating Parts (TOP) 

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside The Box

Toy Tools

8th Day Products

Play Things


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Outdoor Solutions

Metal Masters


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Tubular concepts

Innovative Metal Works

Sunny Day Metal Fab


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Man Made 4 Nature

Outdoors "R" Us

The Men's Playground


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Molten Metal Outdoors


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

******* Solutions and Manufacturing.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bitchin kinda sounds like Beachin sooooo...

"Beachin Outdoor Metals"


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *fishn4real (12/17/2009)******** Solutions and Manufacturing.


I like that one! I could contribute some ideas to that company....

Outdoors world

Wetass products

Goodnuff stuff

Yont 2 Fishing stuff


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Outdoors Fabricators

Outdoor Fab Co

OFabCo

Hunting, Fishin , Fabricating Co.

GOFAR Great Outdoors Fabricating and R(makes it sound nice)

rich


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishn4real (12/17/2009)******** Solutions and Manufacturing.
> ...




LOL yont 2? Aight


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Got some good ideas , keep em going


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

gone fishing boats and fishing equiptment


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Latitude 30


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Surf n Turf Fabricators

Pole Bender Fabricators

Master-Baiters Metal Works


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

how about "tuff nuff metal solutions"

We make products tuff nuff for the outdoors


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Nauti Fabricators or Nauti Metal works


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Outdoor Aluminum

Outdoor Aluminum Fabricators

Anything Aluminum


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Outdoor Consumer Products

Closer Than China

Great Stuff, USA


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Beach and Boat Metal Fab

Uncle Rusty's metal Fabulous Emporium


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Sportsman's or Sportsman's Fabrications

Sportsman's Metal Products

Are ALL products made from Aluminum? If so aluminum can be inserted.

Outdoor Aluminum


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Hold This Inc.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Show Me the Lightning Inc.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

handmade solutions


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

<U>SSI Salty Solutions Industries</U>

riiiing...ring....

"SSI how canI help you"

***yeah...uh...is this the company that makes those killer heavy duty,well built sand spike rod holders I've seen in TV?

"yes sr..thats us"

***Great, I'd like to place an order please....we are a saltwater tackle shop located on the east coastand I'd like to get 300 sand spikes to start for the season...


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

*Name: " Pure Salt"*

*Slogan: <U>" Profection in fishing"</U>*


----------



## tpshlf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have several to toss around.

2 Price's Outdoor Essentials

Family Price's Outdoors

Bring on the game with Price's Outdoors

Pop-N-Son Outdoor Essentials

Price's necessities for the Outdoor Sportsman

>


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Mettallica Outdoors Custom Welding.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

some of these are giving me some ideas... still havent found the one yet that makes me go "thats it" but appreciate the efforts, any more?


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

How bout



Saltwater Appliances Inc.


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

Sand Master Fabrications


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Anchors Away Outdoors


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Marine and Angling Aluminum

All Angling Aluminum


----------



## Castaway (Oct 26, 2007)

CL Products

That was easy!


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Any of the following;



Randy Sandy Solutions

Voodo-nautics

Skyblue Sunshine LLC

Sandyuses

Alumni Beach Creations

Easy Breezy

Green Mullet Beach Devices


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

HARDCORE FANTASY FABRICATORS


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Futt Bucker's Tools & Stuff


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Into The Sun Fabrications


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

here are a few other than Smittys metal toys 

metal illness , emerald coast metal works

metal play, red hot metal 

metal thoughts

molten metal accessories 

metal gadgets or metal me this


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

backlash you might be on to something there... got me thinking a whole different direction


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Emerald Coast Aluminum Solutions



Outdoor Sportsman Aluminum Fabrications or Fabricators 





Best of luck with the business.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *backlashnpcola (12/18/2009)*here are a few other than Smittys metal toys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Metal Magic 



Magic Metal & Aluminum 

:letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

We have some good suggestions... We both like one of these and are considering it... winner to be announced soon


----------



## BruceL (May 6, 2009)

Break to Blue Fishing Products


----------



## brewerad (Dec 19, 2009)

Skynet Fabrications, Deep-South Fabrications, Southern Fabrications, Boss-Hoss Fabricatins,


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

Beach King Creations


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *backlashnpcola (12/18/2009)*metal me this


I like that!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

affordable aluminum fishing products



all aluminum fishing gear


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

AOSC "ABNORMAL OUTDOOR SUPPLY COMPANY"


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

"Family Ties Outdoor Specialties"


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *CHICO (12/20/2009)*AOSC "ABNORMAL OUTDOOR SUPPLY COMPANY"




lol you must know my dad to come up with that name


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

No, dont know your dad but have always wanted thatword to be in my future buisness so i takeith away you cant have that one. haha


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad some of ya like some of the names I came up with this is a lot of fun we should do this more often for nameing boats


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Name that Business.

How bout

Recreation Metal Works

Recreational Metal Works


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Custom Handcrafted Aluminum Fishing Products or Solutions



Might need a bumper sticker sized label for that one tho....


----------



## AlbatrossDivers.com (Aug 25, 2009)

AIM outdoors (All In Mind) or AIM Designs

FabSports

Sportsmen fabricators

The doorsmen

The Sportsmen, design works


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

SportsmansMetal Solutions


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Man you guys gotta stop coming up with good names or Im never gonna make up my mind!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I always liked the "BITE ME" T Shirt company name in South Florida.... Sure would be a GREAT place to work and answer the phones all day..... Ring, Ring, "Good Morning,,,, BITE ME!"....................


----------



## bayrat (Jun 5, 2008)

Name = Anchor's Away



Slogan= We'll hold you tight.


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

here are some more

DeepSouth metal works,SurfandTurf fabracators,Sand2land metal toys,gadgets or accesories

2guys metal works of FandS fab. Wild adventure metal solutions Tig or Mig metal works 

Tig it! accesories


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

'we do metal'

'get bent metalworks'

'the metal guys'


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MetalWorx

Hardstuff Creations

Outdoor Metalworx 

Outdoor Metalworx Company (OMC)


----------



## tpshlf (Oct 2, 2007)

Let Us Metal N Your Business

Metal N Your Needs


----------



## tpshlf (Oct 2, 2007)

Medal up 4 game lockdown

slogan - _Don't get caught Priceless when your outdoor adventuregets serious_


----------



## Big Game (Dec 4, 2009)

Aluminum Hardware and Gear

Outdoor Alloys

Tough Metal

Sports Alloys

"Aluminum"


----------



## 10PT (Feb 25, 2008)

METALFISHOUS


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *on the rocks (12/17/2009)*Maybe something like Sea and Land Aluminum Products... SLAP for short...  like SLAP it in the sand and no worries about losing your rod...really nice work...I saw your pictures..




Sorry i didnt respond to this earlier, thanks for the great comments!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys, we have come up with the name:



All of your ideas got our creative juices flowing, but in the end we came up with a name on our own:



Rugged Metal Outdoor Creations,LLC



www.ruggedmetal.com ( nothing there yet ) What do you think?



Also, since we didn't pick one of your names, how about we put all the contributors names in a hat and pull a name out, that will be the winner who will get the sand spike and sand anchor. Does that sound fair?



Thanks again


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have a dog in this hunt but this is a fair and generous offer. :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Orion45 (12/28/2009)*I don't have a dog in this hunt but this is a fair and generous offer. :letsdrink




Thanks for the input, then we will do it that way, have a drawing. Once again I appreciate everyone's input, the contest is closed. Winner will be announced soon


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

A name was drawn and Freespool is the winner! 



Freespool, I will pm you.



Thanks again everyone


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, been working on website, products, logo, etc. What do you think about the company name and logo?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it, I think it looks ....rugged


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

logo needs some touch up...the G's look kinda like C's and the tail on the R doesnt go with anything else in the logo...make metal a little smaller...thats what catches and keeps your eye...


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Looks cool. I might go with an ocean scene vice what appears to be fresh water. Give the hint your product can stand up to the rigors of the salt air. Best of luck.


----------

